# How long to burp and open jars ?



## Newbiegrowerrr (Mar 30, 2018)

So I've hung my buds for 4 days and they maybe could of gone 1 more day drying but they are still pretty much ready for the cure, I'm away from home for 3 days and have decided to bring them with me. 

I've done a fair bit of research on the burping and cure etc and I don't have any hygrometer so no way off telling humidity. 

I jarred them up in glass mason jars 3 quarters full and after a few hours they are barely sticking together but you can tell there's still probably just a bit more moisture then it should have in there. 

The buds still smell good with a bit of hay smell aswel as is expected, my question is how long should I open my jars for to burp them and how often if there's still a bit of moister and when can I start leaving them closed longer. I don't know how fast mold can develop and I think I may be leaving the jars open a bit too long because of fear of mold and I know it needs to be closed to cure properly. Any help will be much appreciated , cheers.


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 2, 2018)

Newbiegrowerrr said:


> So I've hung my buds for 4 days and they maybe could of gone 1 more day drying but they are still pretty much ready for the cure, I'm away from home for 3 days and have decided to bring them with me.
> 
> I've done a fair bit of research on the burping and cure etc and I don't have any hygrometer so no way off telling humidity.
> 
> ...



Honestly if you smell hay it’s already ruined. Hate to be so blunt. It would have been best to let the buds hang to the point of being overdry, then to take them down with moisture still in them. 

You see when you get the hay smell it isn’t going away. No amount of burping will help, to try an minimize the hay smell I would leave them open for atleast 30 mins, every 3-4 hours. 

If you overdry your buds you can add a Boveda or Likewise humidity pack and bring them back to life. Yes the smoke may be harsher due to it being drier but the smell will be perfect. If you want more in-depth knowledge about the points I brought up, look up CrazyDago, Harvest and Curing Roundtable 2017...2 hours of great knowledge and tips


----------



## lee1000 (Apr 2, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Honestly if you smell hay it’s already ruined.


I would disagree with this comment. Yes they are early going into cure but you could paper bag those buds up overnight and then put into cure. The bud smell should still return. I would really invest in a hygrometer though


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

The less weed you have in each jar the quicker they burp. About half full is good.


----------



## Newbiegrowerrr (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies , since I wasn't getting any responses the other day when I posted, I did a bit more research and tried the paper bag thing and put them in over night and they are now they are back to the standard curing and burping and starting to smell pretty good, no hint of hay smell anymore , I've got some boveda humidity packs that arrive in the next 2 days which il chuck in the jars as they are starting to be dry enough to be left closed with them in there. Do I need to burp still once I put those packs in to continue the cureing process or can it be left like that now?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 3, 2018)

Yes


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 3, 2018)

http://www.growweedeasy.com/drying-curing

pretty easy guide to follow. i would highly recommend getting a hygrometer. takes the guess work out. good luck!


----------



## Edwardo Ruffian (Apr 6, 2018)

I had a very strong hay smell after my first harvest. I trimmed pretty close to the buds, so lots of sugar leaf trimming, which created the cut grass smell. After drying the smell was significantly reduced. I also jarred my buds early and had to dump them out often. I also left them lids off for a few days too. Each jar has a boveda 62% pack in it with a weighed out 28 grams of bud. it took a few days but as the plant matter broke down the grass smell was replaced by the pungent and overpowering smell of cannabis. Might smell of grass/hay for a bit longer if you jarred early and left significant amounts of sugar leaves on the bud.


----------



## Edwardo Ruffian (Apr 6, 2018)

Newbiegrowerrr said:


> Thanks for the replies , since I wasn't getting any responses the other day when I posted, I did a bit more research and tried the paper bag thing and put them in over night and they are now they are back to the standard curing and burping and starting to smell pretty good, no hint of hay smell anymore , I've got some boveda humidity packs that arrive in the next 2 days which il chuck in the jars as they are starting to be dry enough to be left closed with them in there. Do I need to burp still once I put those packs in to continue the cureing process or can it be left like that now?


The burping introduces oxygen to the jar, which the microbes feed on in order to break down the chlorophyll and other plant matter.


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 7, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Honestly if you smell hay it’s already ruined. Hate to be so blunt. It would have been best to let the buds hang to the point of being overdry, then to take them down with moisture still in them.
> 
> You see when you get the hay smell it isn’t going away. No amount of burping will help, to try an minimize the hay smell I would leave them open for atleast 30 mins, every 3-4 hours.
> 
> If you overdry your buds you can add a Boveda or Likewise humidity pack and bring them back to life. Yes the smoke may be harsher due to it being drier but the smell will be perfect. If you want more in-depth knowledge about the points I brought up, look up CrazyDago, Harvest and Curing Roundtable 2017...2 hours of great knowledge and tips


It is never a problem to begin a cure too wet, you can always paper bag, but letting them over dry first ends the curing process and you will not restart it.


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 9, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> It is never a problem to begin a cure too wet, you can always paper bag, but letting them over dry first ends the curing process and you will not restart it.



In my experience, and from others I’ve seen you can rehydrate the bud if it’s dried out. But as you state it’s not starting the cure again, but it makes the bud smokeable and not as harsh as a dried up, crumbly nug— I apologize if I used the term “back to life” but it was just a manner of speech. Not really referring to the cure cycle starting again.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 9, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> In my experience, and from others I’ve seen you can rehydrate the bud if it’s dried out. But as you state it’s not starting the cure again, but it makes the bud smokeable and not as harsh as a dried up, crumbly nug— I apologize if I used the term “back to life” but it was just a manner of speech. Not really referring to the cure cycle starting again.


If I over dry some of my bud, I place that bud into a jar with an apple slice for a day, and it is as good as new (maybe better if you like a fruity taste)
I'm of the opinion that placing not completely dry herb into a jar sucks. If the herb is not dry before, it will never cure correctly in a jar.
I wait until the outer leaves on the bud are crunchy (or the twigs snap) and then place the bud in jars and seal. 24 hours later pop the lid for a few hours (shake) and seal again for 24 hours.
Do that for around a week or so, and you should be done with your cure.


----------



## sacballa (Nov 8, 2018)

Jimdamick said:


> If I over dry some of my bud, I place that bud into a jar with an apple slice for a day, and it is as good as new (maybe better if you like a fruity taste)
> I'm of the opinion that placing not completely dry herb into a jar sucks. If the herb is not dry before, it will never cure correctly in a jar.
> I wait until the outer leaves on the bud are crunchy (or the twigs snap) and then place the bud in jars and seal. 24 hours later pop the lid for a few hours (shake) and seal again for 24 hours.
> Do that for around a week or so, and you should be done with your cure.


FUCK TRUMP


----------



## DemonTrich (Nov 8, 2018)

sacballa said:


> FUCK TRUMP


Like NObama was any fucking better


----------



## 70's natureboy (Nov 9, 2018)

You're flying blind without hygrometers. You should at least know the humidity of your room.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Nov 9, 2018)

70's natureboy said:


> You're flying blind without hygrometers. You should at least know the humidity of your room.


Or cure in bags.. Big open bag, big closed bag smaller bag, double bag, vacc bag.. Going from hanging in a giant unsealed room into tiny glass jars in one step is probably why most people don't understand the potential of their weed and think that curing takes too long to maintain a high quality standard. With jars i had to cure 4 months. Doing it gradually its about a month. 

If you gotta rely on numbers maybe you should quit growing ancient hippy drugs and get into computer programing! Flying blind is how you get good at flying


----------



## 70's natureboy (Nov 9, 2018)

There ya go, trial and error works too. After 10 or 12 grows a guy should have a handle on it. Sometimes I wonder why my plants are drying so slow. Then I look at a humidity gauge and see it's too humid. It's pretty hard for the average person to feel the difference between 55% and65-70% humidity. I can tell the difference between 40% and 70% without a gauge but my girls like me to be more precise. Some people are just lucky and live in a 55% humidity climate.


----------



## DarkGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah hay smell is when it got to dry or you left leafs on the nugs, never leave leafs on nuggets in a jar.I even cut off all the sugar leafs. When you trim a nug completely it lets off all those sweet potent ganja smells, kinda like if you cut into a onion the oils are released. I burp my jars every other day for 10 minutes each jar. It doesnt need to sit open for a hour or 5 that would make it dry even more basically devolving it not evolving you get my knowledge im dropping bud. Good luck and StayGreen


----------



## Djeclipse (Oct 15, 2020)

ShLUbY said:


> http://www.growweedeasy.com/drying-curing
> 
> pretty easy guide to follow. i would highly recommend getting a hygrometer. takes the guess work out. good luck!


This is a great write up.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 16, 2020)

Haven't seen it mentioned but a pack of 4 hydrometer is like $14 on amazon. Its worth the investment



https://www.amazon.com/Veanic-Electronic-Temperature-Thermometer-Hygrometer/dp/B07GNMKYCZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=hydrometer&qid=1602865052&sprefix=hydrome&sr=8-4


----------



## mattypacks (Oct 16, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Haven't seen it mentioned but a pack of 4 hydrometer is like $14 on amazon. Its worth the investment
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Veanic-Electronic-Temperature-Thermometer-Hygrometer/dp/B07GNMKYCZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=hydrometer&qid=1602865052&sprefix=hydrome&sr=8-4


One thing to note too is to make sure you calibrate your hygrometers. Fill up a bottle cap with salt (about 1 teaspoon) and a few drops of water on the salt to make it damp but not soaking. Place both the hygrometer and cap into a little ziploc or sandwich bag and leave for 6-8 hours. The humidity inside the bag should be at 75%, so adjust/mark the difference. 
I did this with that 4 pack and got different readings for each between 5-10% and wrote on the meter what the difference was.


----------



## sacballa (Nov 9, 2020)

mattypacks said:


> One thing to note too is to make sure you calibrate your hygrometers. Fill up a bottle cap with salt (about 1 teaspoon) and a few drops of water on the salt to make it damp but not soaking. Place both the hygrometer and cap into a little ziploc or sandwich bag and leave for 6-8 hours. The humidity inside the bag should be at 75%, so adjust/mark the difference.
> I did this with that 4 pack and got different readings for each between 5-10% and wrote on the meter what the difference was.


----------



## wunderbardeutsch (Nov 11, 2020)

mattypacks said:


> One thing to note too is to make sure you calibrate your hygrometers. Fill up a bottle cap with salt (about 1 teaspoon) and a few drops of water on the salt to make it damp but not soaking. Place both the hygrometer and cap into a little ziploc or sandwich bag and leave for 6-8 hours. The humidity inside the bag should be at 75%, so adjust/mark the difference.
> I did this with that 4 pack and got different readings for each between 5-10% and wrote on the meter what the difference was.


In my experience shitty hygrometers are useless even with calibration, because the numbers will vary with the humidity. At 40% they may be pretty accurate, but go higher and the deviancy increases. I bought one of those 12 packs of mini hygrometers. In normal room humidity they were a few points too high. When putting them in a jar with salt/water, they were 7-8 points too low. How are you going to know what is actually 62% with that? 

Another one I had curing in a jar. Were supposed to be 3 points off, so at 58% I figured I was good. Got Caliber IV hygrometers, immediately they showed 70%+! and I empited the jar to dry them thoroughly.


----------



## mattypacks (Nov 11, 2020)

wunderbardeutsch said:


> In my experience shitty hygrometers are useless even with calibration, because the numbers will vary with the humidity. At 40% they may be pretty accurate, but go higher and the deviancy increases. I bought one of those 12 packs of mini hygrometers. In normal room humidity they were a few points too high. When putting them in a jar with salt/water, they were 7-8 points too low. How are you going to know what is actually 62% with that?
> 
> Another one I had curing in a jar. Were supposed to be 3 points off, so at 58% I figured I was good. Got Caliber IV hygrometers, immediately they showed 70%+! and I empited the jar to dry them thoroughly.


100% agreed, in total I have 12 of the small hygros and one larger one (accurite) and they all give different readings. The smaller ones within 5% of eachother, and 2-5% lower than what the actual reading should be. But the larger one I use to see RH in the dry room was 12-15% lower than actual. Regardless, it would be impossible to have accurate numbers and be able to drop the humidity the "proper" way for a cure with these things. Even after calibration I cant trust them. Experience + feel is key.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 11, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> Or cure in bags.. Big open bag, big closed bag smaller bag, double bag, vacc bag.. Going from hanging in a giant unsealed room into tiny glass jars in one step is probably why most people don't understand the potential of their weed and think that curing takes too long to maintain a high quality standard. With jars i had to cure 4 months. Doing it gradually its about a month.
> 
> If you gotta rely on numbers maybe you should quit growing ancient hippy drugs and get into computer programing! Flying blind is how you get good at flying


Gotta rely on numbers if you're growing hydroponically though!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 11, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> Or cure in bags.. Big open bag, big closed bag smaller bag, double bag, vacc bag.. Going from hanging in a giant unsealed room into tiny glass jars in one step is probably why most people don't understand the potential of their weed and think that curing takes too long to maintain a high quality standard. With jars i had to cure 4 months. Doing it gradually its about a month.
> 
> If you gotta rely on numbers maybe you should quit growing ancient hippy drugs and get into computer programing! Flying blind is how you get good at flying


Or crashing.


----------



## Davmalk (Nov 12, 2020)

BMWEATER said:


> Honestly if you smell hay it’s already ruined.


I had that smell of grass/hay but after curing them my pot smelled like skunk and tasted really good and got everyone, I know higher than a kite so I’d have to disagree


----------



## tztop (Nov 26, 2020)

DemonTrich said:


> Like NObama was any fucking better


This isn't the place for that politic shit!


----------



## tztop (Nov 26, 2020)

So the way I take care of My buds is I hang them in a back bedroom that I only use for storing crap and I keep it around 65 to 70 degrees and the humidity between 40 to 50 with one fan on low! After about a week to ten days I trim it up real pretty and start dropping the nugs in good size glass jars! I fill them pretty much full and I burp them Babies twice a day faithfully! However... When I pop the lids I fill the jars with oxygen which blows out all stale air! I then reseal and do it again 12 hrs. later. After a month I pop the jars 1 time a day without oxygen until it's all good! Of course I be smokin all the while


----------



## sacballa (Dec 1, 2020)

DemonTrich said:


> Like NObama was any fucking better
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sacballa (Apr 2, 2021)

DemonTrich said:


> Like NObama was any fucking better


tRUMP will go down as the worst in history. Funny how time tells all son ‍


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Apr 2, 2021)

sacballa said:


> tRUMP will go down as the worst in history. Funny how time tells all son ‍


Take this shit to the politics section. Don't soil (pun intended) the worth while sections.


----------



## Joshjgreen (Apr 2, 2021)

I think the curing and burping process is overrated. Plants in nature, when left to dry naturally over time, gradually off gas the nitrogen stored in chlorophyll. I believe this is the basic desired effect of "curing" your marijuana. With that said, it seems difficult for a plant in a jar to off gas nitrogen. If you really want that smooth cured weed, you are going to need to *air dry* your buds for a few months. This is simple; simply leave your buds hanging in a ventilated room untill they reach the desired "cure".

Sorry Sub...but we all know you were smoking that bubble hash anyway.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Apr 7, 2021)

Joshjgreen said:


> I think the curing and burping process is overrated. Plants in nature, when left to dry naturally over time, gradually off gas the nitrogen stored in chlorophyll. I believe this is the basic desired effect of "curing" your marijuana. With that said, it seems difficult for a plant in a jar to off gas nitrogen. If you really want that smooth cured weed, you are going to need to *air dry* your buds for a few months. This is simple; simply leave your buds hanging in a ventilated room untill they reach the desired "cure".
> 
> Sorry Sub...but we all know you were smoking that bubble hash anyway.


You clearly have no idea what curing is, how it happens, or why.
Wow
Unless this ventilated room sits at 65% RH for the several months the weed is air curing?

Also, burping is a necessary part of curing.
If you are worried about off gassing N, it should be able to fine then.


----------



## Beantown87 (Oct 10, 2021)

tztop said:


> This isn't the place for that politic shit!


Seriously?? Do you need a tissue??


----------



## Beantown87 (Oct 10, 2021)

Joshjgreen said:


> I think the curing and burping process is overrated. Plants in nature, when left to dry naturally over time, gradually off gas the nitrogen stored in chlorophyll. I believe this is the basic desired effect of "curing" your marijuana. With that said, it seems difficult for a plant in a jar to off gas nitrogen. If you really want that smooth cured weed, you are going to need to *air dry* your buds for a few months. This is simple; simply leave your buds hanging in a ventilated room untill they reach the desired "cure".
> 
> Sorry Sub...but we all know you were smoking that bubble hash anyway.


You’re probably smoking some garbage. Why would you not cure your weed, or I should sayWhy don’t you do it the appropriate way, the way that it’s been done and shows that it works. The whole reason for burpingIs to get rid of the appropriate chemicals while making your bud smell and taste better.I’d love to know if you were getting grade a stuff. I love to see some pics. Also if you could explain a little better how are you do your curing? Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 10, 2021)

Beantown87 said:


> Seriously?? Do you need a tissue??


Dude you're like.... way late to the party.


----------

